
Project Trillek, a game inspired by Notch's 0x10c - jsingleton
http://trillek.org/
======
benmcnelly
I count myself among the many people that were disappointed that the game got
shelved, but I had hoped someone would take up the mantle and make something
in its same vein. Looking forward to following it, playing it and maybe
contributing to it!

